# gone for a few days



## wynedot55 (Mar 29, 2009)

starting tomorrow ill be gone for a few days.gonna get all my upper teeth out in the morning.so not really sure when ill be back.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 29, 2009)

Good luck! Hopefully, everything goes smoothly tomorrow and with the healing!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks im hoping it goes good.its costing me 3 cows.i found 2 open reg heifers i wanted in a sale.but thats blown out the window oh well.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 29, 2009)

Wyne, you may be back sooner than you think.  Can't keep a good farmer down!


----------



## Thewife (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, no matter how miserable you are, you will miss us and be back ASAP!

BUT, ya know, since your not supposed to do any heavy lifting, you could go TAKE SOME PICTURES!


Good luck, I really do hope it all goes well!


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 29, 2009)

Good luck with your procedure.  You still should be able to type.  I rarely use my mouth to type, just to stick my foot in it.  Might do you good to keep busy on the board.  It'll keep your mind off the pain.  I bet a big tough Texan like you will bounce back real quick.  I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks all ill be back as soon as i can.it may take me a day or 2 to wake up good.1 thing is for sure i wont have my top choppers.will be snaggle toothed for awhile.till i can get me some store bought teeth.my preacher buddy gave me a good ribbing yesterday.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 30, 2009)

You'll be back sooner than you know it.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 30, 2009)

I feel sorry for you. Hope you can come back soon!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 30, 2009)

thnks miss kutekitten.im gonna miss eating.


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 30, 2009)

hope all goes well. days will fly by.!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 31, 2009)

Knew you would be back before a couple days! Welcome back. I hope things went well.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 31, 2009)

miss kitty you knew more than i did.because i sure didnt think id be back fore thurs.they didnt knock me out completely.just gave me a sedative in the vain an novicane shots.i was half awke for all the [pulling an stitching up.an im 300% ahead of where i should be.eating tater soup an little debbie oatmeal cream pies.an drinking gatorade.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey, what else were you going to do? You're not allowed to do chores or anything that requires lifting. You spend to much time here to not be here now.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah im here somewhere.the onlytime im not chose is when im gone to town or something.then its on while im in an out working.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 31, 2009)

Of course he's back, he's taking Little Debbies! 
They make everything better!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 31, 2009)

yes an on gatorade.my jaws are sore this morning.ill be missing my meat tho pouts.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 31, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes an on gatorade.my jaws are sore this morning.ill be missing my meat tho pouts.


More sore from having to hold your mouth open so long or from having your teeth out? I always leave the dentists with a sore jaw from having to hold it open for the cleaning and checkup or any work I have done. Sometimes that bothers more than the work although, I've never had 9 teeth pulled at one time.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 31, 2009)

more sore from having the teeth pulled.but they had something stuck in my mouth to keep it open.my jaws are sore.but ill heal up.im eating/drinking taterjuice an broth.as well as liquid oatmeal.an mashed up beans with lots of soup.


----------

